# Home made maple syrup....  MONEY 2-26-16



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

It's almost time to tap those trees....   Maple, Alder, Birch etc... I understand they all make very good syrup....


----------



## ak1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Most sugar is in sugar maple. Others less so. Birch and alder even less. Lot's of work.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Try this on for size.... Hickory syrup.... I've got some 4yrs old.... really really good.


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> It's almost time to tap those trees....   Maple, Alder, Birch etc... I understand they all make very good syrup....


Temps here in Mid Michigan hitting near 40 this weekend but dropping back into the teens and twenty's after that. Won't be long and me and the boys will be getting our taps, buckets and hose around. Will try and have everything taped by the third week of Feb. (sooner if the weather says so). We only tap the maple and few Box Elder trees, try to keep it around 40-45 taps. Last year was a good year for us, we produced 7 gallons of finished product. Would love if the weather cooperates and allows it again this year. Its amazing how much of that stuff you go through when you make it yourself and there's plenty to go around!


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 29, 2016)

AK1 said:


> Try this on for size.... Hickory syrup.... I've got some 4yrs old.... really really good.


Never heard of Hickory. I know people tap Black Walnut but I have never had luck at with couple trees I have access to. I have had Birch Syrup and it tasted the same as Maple and much much more work. I will stick to my Maples.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

WOW !!!!  that's cool.... I would love a quart...  I have 2 trees that are big enough to tap...  I burnt the first batch of syrup last year...   Once it gets close, you should stay close to the stove...    I'm not making that mistake again, I hope...


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 29, 2016)

Send me a PM in March and I will hook ya up.


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2016)

I used to make maple syrup in my younger days. Had a small commercial evaporator.  My best yr was 60 gal. 
Lots of work,  but lots of fun also.

And yes, when finishing on the kitchen stove,  don't walk away.  You will regret it as your wife will not be happy.  Lol


----------



## arkage82 (Jan 30, 2016)

Wurm Slinger said:


> Never heard of Hickory. I know people tap Black Walnut but I have never had luck at with couple trees I have access to. I have had Birch Syrup and it tasted the same as Maple and much much more work. I will stick to my Maples.


Hickory syrup is actually a tea made from the toasted bark and then used to flavor a sugar based syrup. First time I heard about it, I thought, Hey, I have some extra spiles laying around and I have plenty of shagbark trees, maybe I'll try some. Fortunately, before I went to bleed the trees, I did some internet work and avoided looking like a fool. 

Been tapping maples for a long time. Seems like my best syrup comes middle to end of the run. Some early (can't wait) taps have produced a syrup with a burned/smoky flavor. Good for candy but not the best for table fare. 

Been wanting to try Black Walnut, but I'm afraid to drill trees that might be more valuable as veneer logs. Maybe some day.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2016)

Below are the threads I started last winter...  My FIRST attempt at maple syrup....   I made a few mistakes but a valuable learning experience for sure......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181167/maple-syrup-finally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/180851/boiling-down-maple-sap-to-make-syrup

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/179656/maple-tree-tapping


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2016)

arkage82 said:


> Hickory syrup is actually a tea made from the toasted bark and then used to flavor a sugar based syrup. First time I heard about it, I thought, Hey, I have some extra spiles laying around and I have plenty of shagbark trees, maybe I'll try some. Fortunately, before I went to bleed the trees, I did some internet work and avoided looking like a fool.
> 
> Been tapping maples for a long time. Seems like my best syrup comes middle to end of the run. Some early (can't wait) taps have produced a syrup with a burned/smoky flavor. Good for candy but not the best for table fare.
> 
> Been wanting to try Black Walnut, but I'm afraid to drill trees that might be more valuable as veneer logs. Maybe some day.



How are you boiling it down? In a big pan or do you have a evaporator?  I've never had a burnt flavor on early runs. Grade A light amber isn't as flavorful as dark amber which comes from the middle of the run. Much better in my opinion.   Towards the end I usually produced a grade B. Bitter tasting, but good for cooking/baking.  

Hope you have a great season.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for cold nights, warm days for ya.


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 30, 2016)

mowin said:


> How are you boiling it down? In a big pan or do you have a evaporator? I've never had a burnt flavor on early runs. Grade A light amber isn't as flavorful as dark amber which comes from the middle of the run. Much better in my opinion. Towards the end I usually produced a grade B. Bitter tasting, but good for cooking/baking.
> 
> Hope you have a great season. I'll keep my fingers crossed for cold nights, warm days for ya.


This has also been my experience. We gained access to a neighbors maple grove and our first 100 gallons last year (try to run 100 gallon patches) produced some of the finest we have ever made. The layers of flavor were endless and something I hope to repeat this year.


----------



## arkage82 (Jan 30, 2016)

I use hotel pans on top of my woodstove, so long as I can keep up with the flow (only tapping with about 25 spiles). (One warming tray, one hard boiling tray and one finishing tray). The "burnt" flavor isn't because it's burning......... it's more of an odd caramel after taste. I've had it the past 3 years, and it always goes away when the sap is running in the "sweet spot" (I usually get antsy and get some trees tapped way too early and I think that's my problem). 

Last year, I got overwhelmed the first week of April and I started hard boiling on top of a gas stove hooked up to a 100 pounder outside. If anything would have burned my syrup, it would have been that, and quite the opposite, I produced some of the best syrup ever (flavor, consistency and thickness) from that procedure.


----------



## arkage82 (Jan 30, 2016)

Two years ago, I finally swallowed my pride and gave up on trying to finish my syrup by the (7 degrees above boiling and back of the spoon combination method).  After getting beat up on other forums about the best way, I finally bought a syrup hydrometer, and man, what a difference. Much better consistency and by far, a much better end product. 

Biggest "complaint" about my syrup (more like "suggestions" as no one was willing to openly criticize it lest they be cut off from future supply) was that it was "too thin". Most accepted this as the nature of the beast- real syrup must not be as "good" as Aunt Jemima. Since switching over to the hydrometer, most won't buy off the shelf anymore. Flavored corn syrup is no comparison to real maple syrup cooked perfectly. 

Like everything else, it's a constant learning process. I tweak my hobby every year, learning new things and trying new things. Currently producing 7-8 gallons/year (if the weather cooperates) and that is more than enough for family and friends. (I'm always popular at the family Christmas party.) ;-)


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 30, 2016)

arkage82, if you would prefer a thicker syrup try going a couple degrees past optimal temp. Assuming your at the 219.5 deg mark for "pure Maple syrup" try taking up to 220.5 - 221 even 221.5 will be ok with no sugar crystalization. We prefer a thicker syrup and bring ours to 221-221.5 deg on the instant read thermometer. It will amaze you how much longer it takes and how much volume you loose by increasing it that little.


----------



## arkage82 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah, I tried playing around with temps, but I make a bunch of small batches (maybe the reason for my "off flavor early season"- will explain below), and there was no consistency on the batches. Yesterday the atmospheric pressure was high, today it's rock bottom, tomorrow it's middling...... all affecting the boiling point and hence the finished product. The hydrometer takes all guess work out. Does it float at the red line? Yep, it's perfect, or Nope, it needs to cook some more. I should have swallowed my ego years ago and went this route. 

On the off flavor: Possibly what the issue is, is that I settle my syrup after final boil and filter. When I have enough, approximately a half gallon or more, then I jar it all up in one batch. If I have to wait for more accumulation, I will let my "settling jar" sit in the fridge. Often there is a collection of niter in it, and I'm being advised that if it sets too long with too much niter, it will impart this flavoring to the final product, along with any syrup added to it to make a full batch.

When the season is in full swing, I don't leave my settling jar for more than a day. It goes that quick. So, I think I'm going to sit a bit longer this year before bleeding any trees and see if my problem disappears.


----------



## mp4s (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm in central WI and have been cooking for 10 years or so...it's a sickness.  We had about 250 spikes out last year and bottled 76 gallons.  We use the hydrometer method and pull off straight from the evaporator when it's about a half point shy of done because it always seems to keep cooking for a bit.  If it needs any touch up we do that when we filter and bottle.  I have to rebrick my arch this spring and my try injecting air over the fire to see how that works.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 30, 2016)

Great thread!  Nothing like the real thing.  We have relatives in Vermont.  One mandatory stop is a visit to their neighbors for a jug of syrup.

RG


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2016)

mp4s said:


> I'm in central WI and have been cooking for 10 years or so...it's a sickness. We had about 250 spikes out last year and bottled 76 gallons. We use the hydrometer method and pull off straight from the evaporator when it's about a half point shy of done because it always seems to keep cooking for a bit. If it needs any touch up we do that when we filter and bottle.* I have to rebrick my arch this spring and my try injecting air over the fire to see how that works. *


What are you trying to accomplish by injecting the air over the fire ???


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 30, 2016)

MP4S, your operation there is much much larger than anything I am into. My pan is about the size of the pan in the middle, I am boiling off about 8 gallons an hour and to be honest that's enough for me. To go bigger would cost me $$$. Your pre-heater is a big advantage over mine, no pre-heater and long recovery times when re-filling. How many gallons you going through in an hour?


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2016)

Mp4s, nice evaporator. What size is it 3x9?.. I had a 2x6 small brothers yrs ago.  I had 1/2" copper pipe wrapped around the stack for a pre heater. Worked pretty good.


----------



## mp4s (Jan 31, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> >What are you trying to accomplish by injecting the air over the fire ???



The theory is that injecting air over the fire helps with combustion.  If I remember right, guys that have done it report using less wood and reduced stack temperatures because the fuel burns under the pan instead of out the chimney.


----------



## mp4s (Jan 31, 2016)

Wurm Slinger said:


> . How many gallons you going through in an hour?



My setup is 30" x 48" with a 30" x 18" finishing pan.  The preheating pot is another 30" x 18".  When everything is brewing right I'm getting 50+ gallons evaporated off an hour. :D


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

mp4s said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > >What are you trying to accomplish by injecting the air over the fire ???
> ...


How true....   we do the same with smokers....   we have an air inlet above the fire to further combustion and assist in heat movement throughout the "system" without having to increase the fuel air supply.....













Smoker Exh and Intakes 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

Having you folks put up pics of your evaporators is AWESOME....   First hand folks giving us a tour...  beats whatever is in second place... 

More pictures would  really be a tour in "Americana Gone Wild"...    Let me get a beer and some popcorn.......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## dufftj (Jan 31, 2016)

P82A0217.JPG



__ dufftj
__ Jan 31, 2016





Maple season is a little ways off here in MN. Here's a shot of my back yard rig cooking off . 
Tim


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the pic.....   Now for the questions.....

#1...  flow control valve for the raw sap ?...

#2...   A blow off preventer for the preheated sap ?..

#3.. I'm thinking a temperature gauge for the preheated sap...

So you "hand bucket" the sap into the upper barrel ??   I'd get a pump...  too old for that...

...click on pic to enlarge....













MAPLE SYRUP STILL.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## dufftj (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Dave,
#1 yup its a full port ball valve to throttle input to try and match evaporation. 

#2 and #3..yes that's a vent not only for steam but also to let air in so the sap flows down the coil. Around the stack there's the better part of a 60 ft roll of 1/2 inch od soft copper. When I'm firing really hard I've seen about 120 degree sap come out the end. The hotter your sap goes in, the quicker it comes to a boil.

A pump would be nice, I don't mind refilling the 20 gallon barell. Under a hard boil it takes about an hour and a half to deplete it.

Tim


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks like a good set up to me....   There must be a bottle of Tennessee hidden around back somewhere....


----------



## maplenut (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad to see that there are a few maple maniac's here.

It is an addiction to say the least. Every time that walk thru the woods I find myself see more maples to tap.

I currently have about 225 trees that I tap. Last season I made about 70 gals of syrup. My sap sugar content was very low, averaged 1% for the season. That works out to about 86 gals of sap to one gal of syrup.













Hood1.jpg



__ maplenut
__ Jan 31, 2016






Here is my evap, a 2x5.

I also built my own Reverse Osmosis to help cut down on my boiling marathons.













Pic 29.jpg



__ maplenut
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2016)

Holey Kow !!!   You wear white lab coats and walk through a "sanitizing" chamber to get into those rooms.....    That's not a 1 year pay back operation....   You are definitely in it for the long haul....   

BEAUTIFUL set up....   beats my electric skillet all to heck.....

I've read about the RO systems to save on fuel...  You use a vacuum system on the trees also...

I've seen "elevation" vacuum system pictures...  seems like a good deal...  automatic delivery right to the still...


----------



## maplenut (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah I run vacuum on  my trees. You get more even sap flows from day to day with vac.

There is a lot of new research in using natural vacuum in tubing setup. Basically, on a steep slope the tubing full of sap has enough weight to "pull" the sap from the trees just like a system that uses a vacuum pump. Only works well on steep slopes though.

As for the RO. I was having some really long boils, like 10 hrs long. And the one year I ran out of wood, 5 cords worth. Now I can take 250 gallons of sap that would be a 10 hr boil and run it thru the RO and reduce it to about 50 gals and end up with about 2 hrs of boiling! Big time and wood saver.

I then use the water that I pulled from the sap for cleaning and rinsing off of equipment.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe we need a new thread, or even a sub forum heading........ but I've been looking for ways to use maple syrup instead of just on pancakes and French toast. 

So far, I have had great success with Maple Peanut Brittle and with Maple Fudge, but looking for ways to incorporate it into glazes and maybe as a substitute for sugar/brown sugar in other recipes. 

TIA.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2016)

MapleNut said:


> Yeah I run vacuum on  my trees. You get more even sap flows from day to day with vac.
> 
> There is a lot of new research in using natural vacuum in tubing setup. Basically, on a steep slope the tubing full of sap has enough weight to "pull" the sap from the trees just like a system that uses a vacuum pump. Only works well on steep slopes though.
> 
> ...


That's amazing...  200 gallons of clean water to use from the sap...  saving 80% on fuel costs....    BIG TIME PAYOFF....

What kind of vacuum you pull ??   10" water.... 5" Hg...   just curious..


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2016)

arkage82 said:


> Maybe we need a new thread, or even a sub forum heading........ but I've been looking for ways to use maple syrup instead of just on pancakes and French toast.
> 
> So far, I have had great success with Maple Peanut Brittle and with Maple Fudge, but looking for ways to incorporate it into glazes and maybe as a substitute for sugar/brown sugar in other recipes.
> 
> TIA.


 Start it here......

We put maple syrup on bacon....   partially/fully cook the bacon in the oven on a rack, they spread syrup on the bacon and finish the cook....   You do not want to burn the syrup....













DSCF2106.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## maplenut (Feb 1, 2016)

I try to keep it running at 25" of vac.

As for using maple syrup in smoking that is how I kind of ended up here. We have been substituting maple syrup/sugar in our cooking and recently got the inch to do some smoking. 
I figured that I could combine the two.

Maple sugar can be substituted 1 for 1 for either white sugar or brown sugar. You can also use maple syrup in place of the sugar in the recipe but you have to take into account the additional water that will be added to the recipe that is in maple syrup.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's my Maple Nut Brittle recipe:

3 cups Maple Syrup

3 TBS Butter

Peanuts or any other nuts you might like (buy a jar, not sure how much you need, but you can eat them while you're boiling sugar) (Also, buy whatever kind you like salted/unsalted/honey roasted........ they all work, just a matter of personal preference)

1 tsp baking soda

Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Spread nuts on top- however many you want (I like alot, but only single layer). Put into a 200 degree oven.

Boil syrup to exactly 300 degrees. (I sneak about a half TBS of the butter in to prevent foaming) At 290 get the peanuts and warm sheet out of the oven (the warm pan helps the sugar spread better)

At 300, remove from heat, add butter and baking soda and stir, stir, stir. The soda will foam and you want to add air and get the mixture to be the same throughout. This avoids the "stuck teeth" syndrome....... but after tasting it, you ain't gonna care anyway.

Pour over the peanuts trying to get as even a pour over the entire pan as possible. (Sugar is hot and holds heat, so be careful of burns- especially from trying to sample from the pot or the pan too early. DAMHIK.) ;-)

Allow to fully cool, then break up into whatever size pieces you like and enjoy. (The parchment paper eliminates sticking and makes clean up a breeze, except for the pot, but we fight over that. ).

This size batch usually lasts less than a few hours, depending on one's self control.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks very much for the recipe...   I love brittle...  that's a TO-DO for sure....


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 1, 2016)

The devil is in the details in candymaking. I've "ruined" many batches (still delicious though- I'm famous for my "maple sludge"- fudge that wasn't quite firm, but excellent over ice cream)- working on my technique and procedure. 

The end result is well worth the educational journey.


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2016)

My one attempt at maple candy didn't go so well.  I wasn't paying attention,  and lets just say mom wasn't happy.  Neither was I the stuff was everywhere.  It wasn't pretty.   Lol. 

Maplenut, that a great looking setup you've got. Is that a small brothers?


----------



## maplenut (Feb 1, 2016)

Making maple candy is an art, one that I have not master myself yet.

Early season syrup makes better candy than late season syrup. it has to do with how much invert sugars are in the syrup, the more invert sugars the least likely it will make candy.

I am not that big on peanut brittle but I may have to try your recipe for Maple peanut brittle.

As for my evaporator, it is a Lapierre.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 1, 2016)

Get yourself a good candy thermometer to start with. Temperatures are critical. Also, you have to watch it like a hawk- as it changes from one state to another, it can foam pretty quick. A dab of butter added to the boil helps the bubbles to lose surface tension and not boil over.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is the Maple Fudge recipe I've been working on. Simple ingredients, but it all comes down to procedure. (Even if you "ruin" it and it's runny, try pouring it over vanilla ice cream- YUM!)

2 cups maple syrup

1 cup of cream (I used half and half, but pure cream may be better)

Heat to 245 degrees.

Allow to cool to around 150.

Pour into mixer and blend fairly aggressively. You need to add air.

You have to watch it until you see it start to firm up in the mixer. Over mixing it will cause it to be crumbly. When you think you are where you need to be, pour into a butter pan and allow to cool fully. 

Try not to eat all at one time.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow this is some impressive stuff I'm seeing here.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)

I went out this AM and tapped my 2 trees.....    SURPRISE !!!  the sap is running gang busters......  It's still below freezing.....  

These are the temp charts for my area taken at the airport 1 mile away.....  I guess I missed the start of the sap running by a bit....

I'm guessing the sun on the south side of the tree has more effect than I thought...   That's my guess for now....  I'm still way ahead of last year as far as starting time goes....  Guessing what I don't know now, I should have started around January 5 - 10th.....













2016 Jan temps.png



__ daveomak
__ Feb 8, 2016





           













2016 Feb. temps.png



__ daveomak
__ Feb 8, 2016






*KOMK January, 2016* *Date**Observed
Low
(F)**Observed
High
(F)**Normal
Low
(F)**Normal
High
(F)**Record
Low
(F)**Year**Record
High
(F)**Year**Observed
Precipitation
(inches)**Record
Precipitation
(inches)*1-6141930-1719794619630.50 19442-3121931-1119784519540.49 200337201931-151949481939.04.46 1956420251931-141971441954.25.52 2010523311931-81971541934.08.66 1931631351931-42004441956.05.52 1965733361931-121993561945T.38 1975832342031-1219375719450.67 1959932352032-1019745319530.65 19951032352032-519745220060.51 20041129332032-131937522014T.54 19801228302032-121937521953.32.38 19581325332032-51950612014.20.27 19681422322132-1719505019450.62 20001521262133-221950521961T.56 19681625312133-111949501961.22.46 19711730342133-101969501944.09.83 19951832342133-151943472015.01.55 19971930352134-81957521944.18.69 19992032352134-201949491967.061.90 19982132352134-61949521934.21.51 19992230412234-91957481934.15.66 19312329362234-92008511934.22.65 19982431352235-1819494719470.63 19592528322235-221949502002T.28 19422630342235-819504819420.45 19422732352235-171949501974.01.65 19952829392236-211949531974.01.56 19922920352236-201950521974.18.76 19673021312236-201950521953T1.05 19953121312236-201950581953T.50 1995Average25.131.720.733.1  2.28
Normal = 1.89   
The above data are unofficial and may contain errors.
For official climate records, please contact...www.ncdc.noaa.gov.

Anyone care to comment on starting time for tapping based on what you see on the temp charts ???

Thanks for looking....   Dave


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)

Todays catch....  













DSCF2451.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## ak1 (Feb 8, 2016)

How much syrup you figure you'll get?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm starting 3 weeks earlier than last year...   If I get about 1 gallon a day for the next 30 ish days, based on last years concentration step, I should get about 3-4 quarts..


----------



## maplenut (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking good Dave.

The start of sugar'in season is always a tough call. Hind sight is always 20/20. We usually have several false starts weather wise. I always aim for the end of the second week in Feb. But come mid Jan I really watch the weather. I have tapped as early as the second week in Jan an as late as beginning of March.

Bucket taps you really want to be sure that the season is started as you don't want the tap whole open when sap is not running. Bacteria gets in them and the tree starts to close it down.

With tubing there is a little more wiggle room for how long the tap whole stay productive.

Dave I am surprised that you have not tried making birch syrup. Don't you have birch trees out there? Birch syrup production is just catching on here but the northwest and Alaska that is some big stuff.

I personally do not like birch syrup, kind of an odd flavor.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2016)

No native birch here in Omak....  We are desert...  I have 2 birch that are OK for tapping but they are small...  All the trees here are planted from a nursery...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2016)

2/8  0930 Start.... thru 2/11 @ 0930  ..  20 quarts of sap in 72 hours......  The sap ran ALL NIGHT last night... it didn't freeze...  was 34 this AM...   I'm doin' real good iffin I don't screw up this evaporation  step....


----------



## wurm slinger (Feb 11, 2016)

Sounds like your season is off and running
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Wish I could say the same thing here. I was watching the weather last week and figured on taping end of next week but the way it looks now it may be off for another two-three weeks. Predicting a high of 8 on Saturday


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 11, 2016)

arkage82 said:


> Maybe we need a new thread, or even a sub forum heading........ but I've been looking for ways to use maple syrup instead of just on pancakes and French toast.
> 
> So far, I have had great success with Maple Peanut Brittle and with Maple Fudge, but looking for ways to incorporate it into glazes and maybe as a substitute for sugar/brown sugar in other recipes.
> 
> TIA.


I've never tried making candy. Here's how I use extra syrup

Maple Leaf

2 oz. bourbon

1/2 oz. lemon juice

1/2 oz. maple syrup

So another question; Maple sugar is the secret ingredient in some of my 'Q recipes. I've seen the process for turning  sap into syrup. How much more involved is it to go further from syrup to sugar?


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's all a matter of boiling it further until you hit the "candy" temperatures, depending on what type of candy you are trying to make. Having a good thermometer is critical.

A site like this: http://whatscookingamerica.net/Candy/candytemp.htm has a chart showing the temperatures:

  
*Cold Water Test:*   As a sugar syrup is cooked, water boils away, the sugar concentration increases, and the temperature rises. The highest temperature that the sugar syrup reaches tells you what the syrup will be like when it cools. In fact, that’s how each of the temperature stages discussed below is named.

*Candy Thermometer:*   When using a Candy Thermometer, the temperatures specified below are for sea level. At higher altitudes, subtract 1° F from every listed temperature for each 500 feet above sea level.
 

*Thread Stage*

*Binding agent for fruit pastes*

A spoonful of sugar drizzled over a plate forms a fine, thin thread. This stage makes a syrup, not a candy.
 

*230-235ºF (106-112ºC)*

*Soft-ball Stage*

*Fudge, Fondant, Creams, Penuche, Maple, etc:*

When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that does not hold its shape when pressed with your fingers. 
 

*235-240ºF (112-116ºC)*

*Firm-ball Stage*

*Caramels and Divinity:*

When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that holds its shape, but it still sticky, when pressed with your fingers. 
 

*245-250ºF (118-120ºC)*

*Hard-ball Stage*

*Taffy and Marshmallows*

When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it forms a ball that holds its shape but is pliable. 
 

*250-265ºF (121-130ºC)*

*Soft-crack Stage*

*Butterscotch and Toffee:*

When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it scan be stretched between your fingers and separates into hard but not brittle threads. 
 

*270-290ºF (132-143ºC)*

*Hard-crack Stage*

*Peanut Brittle:*

When a small amount of sugar syrup is dropped into very cold water, it will solidify but will separates into hard brittle threads. 
 

*300-310ºF (149-154ºC)*

*Light Caramel Stage*

*Glazes, coating agent*

Poured onto a white plate the syrup will be honey-golden in color.

 

*320-335ºF (160-170ºC)*

*Dark Caramel Stage*

*Glazes, coating agent*

Poured onto a white plate the syrup will be deep reddish amber in color
 

*Up to 350ºF (177ºC)*

*Watch carefully as any temperature above 350ºF  begins to burn the sugar and it will develop a bitter, burnt taste.*


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 11, 2016)

If I remember my history correctly, pre-Civil War, maples were tapped to primarily make sugar to last for the following year. 

On another note, here is something I find almost hilarious: Vertical Water : http://www.verticalwater.com  Seems as though there is quite a market for the sap taken right out of the tree.  (What is that? $50 for a gallon and a half? That's more valuable than the syrup!)

I guess this is one product that has potential at any and every stage of it's production.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 11, 2016)

Great thread! As a kid in Michigan my brother & I helped the Shaw family farm tap the trees. We would run the buckets to the trailer. They made syrup and candy and back in the 60's the quart & gallon size were in tins. We got "paid" in maple syrup. Great memories! Unfortunately no sugar maples this far south.

Craig


----------



## maplenut (Feb 11, 2016)

For me making maple granulated sugar is easy.
Boil maple syrup to 260 remove from heat and stir, and stir, and stir some more. Your arm will get a workout doing this.
As it is being stirred sugar crystals will start to form and at some point, this can happen fairly quickly, it will turn to a crumbly mixture.
Keep stirring to break up the big clumps into small finer grains.
Once I have most of the bigger clumps broken up I will let sit to cool down, then I will put it thru my mediun holed food mill to get a even and consistent grain.
Store in an air tight contsiner as maple sugar will absorb moisture out of the air.

Cool thing about maple sugar is that you can add water to it turn it back into maple syrup if need be.

1 gallon of maple syrup will make a little over 7 lbs of granulated sugar.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

~22 quarts from 2/8 AM thru 2/12 PM...   temp has slowed down...  running 33 deg. F to 42 deg. F....   Not much if any sap running right now..  for the next week it is NOT supposed to get below freezing...  This weather spell COULD put an end to my syrup making...

we'll call it 21,000 mls of sap and 700 mls of syrup....   30:1... sap to syrup...  about 300 more mls and I will have ~1 quart... that's cool...   

The syrup has a lot of air in it right now...   it will clear up...













Maple Syrup 2-13-2016.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 13, 2016


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gonna hang a few prospecting buckets today. Could be a bit early, but I'm getting a bit itchy. Will see how it runs and what kind of sugar content it has.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm hanging in there....  above freezing and no sap....  Hope the night time temp drops again...


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 20, 2016)

I might have to collect tonight. Trees were dripping better than a drip a second when I first opened them up. Would be nice to have a few gallons of sap on the first day trying. Will let you know.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 20, 2016)

5 taps + 7 hours = 4.5 gallons of sap.

Still dripping hard, will have to collect in the am. 

Boiling soon.......


----------



## maplenut (Feb 21, 2016)

Good Luck guys.

Dave I am impressed that you are hanging in there and taking ever chance you get to make maple syrup.

It can be tough enough with the weather making maple syrup in the northeast let alone the northwest.

arkage82, what area are you calling from?  

I enjoy hearing from anyone who is making maple syrup. 

If you guys really want to hear maple syrup chatter go on over to mapletrader.com or sugarbush.info, these are some really good sites that deal with nothing but maple syrup.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

The last 6 days produced 1 gallon of sap....   Temps are now back below freezing at night...   Looks like Thursday, temps will be back above freezing at night....  We'll see when this ends.....  I'm thinking very soon......


----------



## mp4s (Feb 22, 2016)

We're still 2-3 weeks out before we tap here in central Wisconsin.  It warmed up some  last week and folks are getting antsy, but I don't think it pays to try much before the middle of March.  I am getting excited though....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

Now I'm thinking I missed the month of January....  I should have started collecting about January 7th.....    Next year I will figure it out.........  













2016 Jan temps.png



__ daveomak
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## maplenut (Feb 22, 2016)

Not sure how large of an operation you have but if you need custom made pans or other maple equipment you need to check out Smoky Lake Maple, They are located in upper wisconsin and they do awesome custom SS work.

The owners Jim and Ang are great people and started their business just a few years ago and can tell you from my own experience that they put the big guys to shame in both quality and communications. I got a hood with preheater and a stove pan for re heating syrup made by them, top notch work.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm tapping 2 trees....  all the trees I have....   Sooooo, I'm as big as I can be....  in a few years, I will have 6 more trees...  

I'm just doing this to learn about it...  and of course to eat the results....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

WOW !!!!   Close to 5 quarts last night.... Temp got down to 26 and up to 50 today...       Maybe 4 more days of those kind of temp swings....

That would be cool.....













Maple sap 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 22, 2016





.. ..













Maple sap 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 22, 2016






I modified the electric fry pan to hold heat better on the bottom...   I think this will help evaporation.... 

The milk jug, with the hole in the lid, is where the drip tube goes...













Maple sap 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 22, 2016





  ..













Maple sap 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 22, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2016)

Pretty cool Dave.

I wonder if I tapped the Juniper trees here if I'd get Gin!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice Dave, I tapped one for the first time yesterday and got close to a gallon. If I can get 5 gallons by the weekend I'll be happy.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Nice Dave, I tapped one for the first time yesterday and got close to a gallon. If I can get 5 gallons by the weekend I'll be happy.


Cool....   I'm beginning to think it's temperature dependent...   cold nights, warm days.....   produce the most sap...     Good luck and jump right on this thread with your results...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pretty cool Dave.
> 
> I wonder if I tapped the Juniper trees here if I'd get Gin!


I think you have to throw the Juniper Berries into Vodka to get Gin.....  LOL


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Cool....   I'm beginning to think it's temperature dependent...   cold nights, warm days.....   produce the most sap...     Good luck and jump right on this thread with your results...


Here is a link to a Cornell paper on Sap Flow: http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/produc/sapflow.htm


> What causes the sap of maple trees to flow in the spring? During warm periods when temperatures rise above freezing, pressure (also called positive pressure) develops in the tree. This pressure causes the sap to flow out of the tree through a wound or tap hole. During cooler periods when temperatures fall below freezing, suction (also called negative pressure) develops, drawing water into the tree through the roots. This replenishes the sap in the tree, allowing it to flow again during the next warm period. Although sap generally flows during the day when temperatures are warm, it has been known to flow at night if temperatures remain above freezing.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks....  good article for us neophyte maple tree tappers....


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah, what Dave said, thanks for the link


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> The milk jug, with the hole in the lid, is where the drip tube goes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, don't make that hole to snug, it will build up pressure.  I did the same  with mine and when I went to collect the sap, the jug was expanded and even hissed when I unscrewed the cap. Also the one under pressure produced about half the sap as the one next to it.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 24, 2016)

Finished boiling down my "prospecting" batch of 11 gallons. Should have been just over a quart of finished syrup, ended up with just under. So, the sugar is a bit lacking but not too bad. Gonna look to put more taps out as time and weather dictate. 

Have my first batch settling right now. Will try to post pix when it's settled out. 

Also, I hang my milk jugs directly off the spile with a zip tie (no caps). Will try to get a picture or 2 of my set up on my next collection round.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 25, 2016)

OK, see if I can figure out how to post pictures.













syrup 003a.jpg



__ arkage82
__ Feb 25, 2016






This is how I hang my buckets. Drill the hole, tap  in the spile, hang a gallon milk jug by ZipTie to the hook. Some people say "What about the rain water?" Never had an issue. YMMV.













syrup 002a.jpg



__ arkage82
__ Feb 25, 2016






Results of my "prospecting batch". I put a light behind to show the color and the clarity. Hope for about 10 more of these quarts before the season is over. All depends on what the Good Lord graciously provides.


----------



## mp4s (Feb 25, 2016)

I started with milk jugs too - I used mechanics wire to hold them on.  The issue we had was they weren't always big enough if you had a good day. Your finished product looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

This is the first go round concentrate....   Since I have never had more than a small glass of this stuff before, maybe someone can tell me what the settling stuff is...  It looks like very tine beads of something..    maybe water ??   darned if I know..   the clear is really sweet... 

This has been in the refer for a couple weeks.....













001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 25, 2016)

Commonly it's called "niter" or "sugar sand". Most people fight with this and solve the issue in various ways, mainly filtering. 

After trying lots of ways to fix it on a small scale, I finally decided to just let it settle out to the bottom of the jar, and then decant the clear off of the top. Then, I will heat the remaining nitered syrup and filter it as best I can, back into the next boil. It clogs up the filter pretty quick though and gets to be a pain.

If you are going to heat up your clear syrup in order to can it, do not take it over 190 or more niter will form and you will have the same issue. 

I think this niter is what gives some of my syrup the "off flavor". If I leave the settled niter in the jar too long, it seems like the syrup takes on a funny after taste. 

You can do a lot of research and hear a  lot of suggestions on removing niter, you just need to figure out what works for you and what final product your happy with. The big operations use filter presses, some smaller processors use jelly cloth, some use wool filters, there are special filters you can buy, etc etc. 

I just keep "recycling" as much as I can back into the next batch, and try to leave my "loss" for the very last batch. (I rinse out all of my pans, strainers, ladels, cloths, etc in the next sap batch cooking to save whatever sugar I can. But then again, I'm El Cheapo.)


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 25, 2016)

If you go over to Mapler Trader forum, there is an entire section dedicated to filtering and bottling. You might find some information and advice there too. 

Oh, and whatever you do, DO NOT try to filter cold or cool syrup. DAMHIK. Always warm it to help it flow.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Arkage,  here's some more info Dave.
http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/pdfs/2009 Page 34 Filtering Tips.pdf

I've got 3 plus gallons on the Weber steaming away. It wasn't till after screwing around getting the fire going and the pot boiling that I realized I had a side burner on the gas grill....DUH


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

Great information.....   The setup with the insulation under the electric skillet if working very well...   I can set the thermostat to any temp I need..  The insulation "tempers" the on-off cycling to something a lot "smoother"  ...   Good info..  I will keep the "evaporator" set to around 185 ish.... 

I will use my Sous-Vide to warm the syrup before final filtering...   One more good use for it...  

I tried Sous-Vide pork chops the other night...  seasoned and in butter..   flavor was awesome...  best ever....   texture sucked...  almost tough..  should have cooked them lower and longer...  

If I keep learning stuff, I'll live forever....  each learning experience doesn't count toward your days on earth...

Thanks for all the great info....   good thing I subscribe to a smoking meat forum...  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks Arkage, here's some more info Dave.
> http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/pdfs/2009 Page 34 Filtering Tips.pdf
> 
> I've got 3 plus gallons on the Weber steaming away. It wasn't till after screwing around getting the fire going and the pot boiling that I realized I had a side burner on the gas grill....DUH


Do you ever think of doing this......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...    I surely do......  almost daily.....


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah and the older I get the more I seem to do it.


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 25, 2016)

You might have misunderstood, and most likely I did not explain it well enough.

When I'm boiling mine down, I'm boiling mine down. For the most part, I'm simmering mine on top of the woodstove, but when I'm finishing it off, or if I'm getting behind, I put it on the gas stove and put the fire right to it. Rapid boil. The formation of niter is a necessary evil (or by- product, really). The temps get up into the 220+ range, ALWAYS. 

The filtering for niter comes after the final boil. I settle mine, then decant, then warm and filter the "niter rich" material left over. Some processors filter right off of the final boil. (I still formed niter after trying this, so I stopped. Probably my poor filtering was the problem.)

Once the syrup is clear and ready for canning or bottling, NOW is when the time is critical not to exceed the 190 degree mark. If you do, you will form niter again and be back to cloudy syrup. 

End of last season, I was behind by about 80 gallons. Not having a big evaporator, I put 2 big hotel pans on the gas stove outside, hooked up to a 100 lber, and then had my turkey fryer on a 20 lber, and I went after it HARD. Took my 2+ gallons of finished syrup and settled in glass pickle jars. Decanted it and canned the clear (after re-warming to 185). Then I took the "niter" syrup, warmed it and filtered it as best as I could to clear that up. Settled, decanted, filtered, settled, decanted........ until tired of making syrup and tossed about a cup or so that was still not quite clear enough.

Hope this explains it a bit better.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

OK....  So it is important to form the niters to remove them from the syrup....    makes sense......   Thanks....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Yeah and the older I get the more I seem to do it.


I just walked to the kitchen and Bride asked me a question...    TOTALLY forgot why I was going to the kitchen....   still hasn't come to me...   DOH....


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 25, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> OK....  So it is important to form the niters to remove them from the syrup....    makes sense......   Thanks....


It's a part of the process. I don't know of anyone that doesn't have to deal with it. 

I filter the sap before it goes into the pan (twigs, bark, bugs, etc). Then, I filter from the pan to the finishing pan (around 218 degrees for foam, niter, scum, whatever). Then I settle the finished and decant, and filter the leftover. 

It's all in whatever process you use to get your final product. Since I don't sell any, and it's all for my own use, this is the process that works for me. I continue to read and learn, and to try and tweak, but this is where I'm at now.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2016)

I surely do appreciate all the help and I'm guessing followers of this thread appreciate all the superb information....

We'll, I pulled the taps...  weather is warming for the next week and probably for the duration....    Sap is boiling in the pan....  temp is 213 and climbing....   I'm re boiling the stuff from the first batch in with the new sap....   hope that doesn't screw it up.... I did skim it real good the first time...    

My double ended plug....













002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016





.. ..













003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016






Cut off the plug and finish driving it in.....   Other end goes in the next tap hole...













004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016





 ..













005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


















0011.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------



## maplenut (Feb 25, 2016)

You don't need to plug the tap hole at the end of the season.

There has been a bunch of research done on this practice over the years and they found that the trees do just fine healing itself.

Most tap holes will be all but gone by the next season. It really is amazing.

Yes it is kind of odd watching the tree weep sap for a while after the taps been pulled but after a short spell naturally occurring bacteria that is the air and on the tree will get into the tap hole and the tree will start to heal itself, just like we do with cuts.

Comment for prior posts, you need to get the temps of the sap and eventually syrup up to boiling temps to caramelize the sugars, that is what gives maple syrup that nice golden color. And along with the long time boiling and high temps sugar sand/niter will form. It is just minerals and such coming out of solution, just like getting calcium build up in the bottom of your hot water heater when you have hard water.

Nothing to be concerned about. You can filter it using some kind of filter and for small batches like you have, pour it hot into mason jars and put the lid on to seal it up then just let them sit for awhile. the sugar sand will settle out. Then at a later time pop them open and using a turkey baster suck up the clear syrup on top.

You can then re-bottle after a short re-heat, just do not take it back above 190 or more sugar sand can form.

I use to do mine this way when I first started, I tried the felt filters but they can be such a pain in the butt. I even have tried coffee filters, you need to have the syrup nice and hot for those, and stack a few filters, so when it starts to slow down going thru the filter, you slowly pull out the top filter to expose a new one below.

You did a good job, that syrup looks nice and light.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 26, 2016)

Update; I took my syrup to 217° and thought I'd filter it then finish it off to 219°. Then I read Maplenuts comment about not going above 190°. so later  I'll take it back up to 219 and let it settle then deal with the sand. Coffee filters are not the way to go, it would take forever.

Here's a shot of where I'm at.












IMG_1914.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Feb 26, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried filtering through one of those coffee filters made of SS wire screen....   Not one drop went through at 219 deg.    So, it's sitting unfiltered in the refer waiting to settle out....


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 26, 2016)

I ended up using a turkey baster and removed most of the clear syrup then filtered the  last couple ounces of sandy stuff through the coffee filter. it's cooling/settling now. I ended up with 20 ounces, which I think works out to over 3% sugar content. More then I figured I'd get.













IMG_1918.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Feb 26, 2016







The weather turned cold again and won't be above freezing for a couple days but I hope to do another batch soon.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks clear and delicious....   Hope you get more...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2016)

There you are...  Home made Maple Syrup on waffles.....   It's good...   but I think it's better on oven cooked bacon...  













001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 26, 2016





 ..













003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 26, 2016


----------



## maplenut (Feb 26, 2016)

Meat candy and maple syrup, it just doesn't any better than that.

DanMcG, there is no reason you can't run the temp up to 219, you just will have to filter it. So if you are heating it up to get ready to filter you will be ok. There will be some lost heat during the filtering and you may have to warm it back up to bottle it up but as long as you do not go above 190 this time you will be good to go.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 27, 2016)

The waffle looks great Dave, I'm thinking I need to make some bacon and pancakes for breakfast just to be sure the syrup is edible. Thanks for letting me join in on your thread, it was fun and I learned a lot.

 Also thanks to MapleNut and Arkage82 for all the timely input.


----------



## jhend (Feb 27, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> The waffle looks great Dave, I'm thinking I need to make some bacon and pancakes for breakfast just to be sure the syrup is edible. Thanks for letting me join in on your thread, it was fun and I learned a lot.
> 
> Also thanks to MapleNut and Arkage82 for all the timely input.


Ditto what Dan said from.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok, How do I shut down sap production before it's finished producing? the sun came out and I'm thinking I'll have enough after another day, but hate to pull the taps and have it running out of the tree until it heals itself up. Any tricks?


----------



## arkage82 (Feb 28, 2016)

You pull the taps and let nature do the healing. It will drip for quite some time, but it's not any different than if you were continuing to tap the tree. Once the taps are pulled, the healing process speeds up and the hole will eventually dry up.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Arkage, I kind of knew that from the earlier posts but had to ask, I hate to see the sap wasted but sooner or later I'll have enough and will need to shut production down.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2016)

I made tapered plugs and drove them in...  not hard enough to split the bark but hard enough to seal the holes.....













005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


















004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


















002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------



## maplenut (Feb 28, 2016)

Arkage82 is correct, just pull taps and walk away.


----------



## maplenut (Mar 1, 2016)

Working thru 280 gallons of sap in 2 hrs


----------



## mp4s (Mar 5, 2016)

We just tapped this weekend...the most we've tapped ever with 258 total.  It's the first year without my father-in-law who was the knower of all things when it came to deciding what was and wasn't  a maple tree.  We may have an elm or oak or ash or God knows what tapped be we sure did try hard.


----------



## mp4s (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2016)

I can see the hidden smiles and giggles in the ladies...   they truly are having a great time... 

About the trees....   I guess you taste the sap before contaminating a batch with off tasting stuff....


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like a good time Mp4s. where abouts are you located?


----------



## mp4s (Mar 6, 2016)

Central Wisconsin.  Its a wierd year...guy I know has been making syrup for 40 years and never cooked in February...until this year. We should get a good run today but then it gets warm and stays that way for a while.


----------



## arkage82 (Mar 12, 2016)

Judging from the weather forecast, this might be my last batch for the year. Last year, most of my syrup was made in late March and early April. Goes to show how the sugaring season is dependent on weather and not the calendar.

This batch came out very dark, but is very flavorful. (4 quarts, 1 pint, 1 half pint). Already had requests from family for quarts (before even done boiling), so must be doing something right. Gonna leave the taps in for another week or so, just to see if there might be one more run. Gotta hope. 













syrupa.jpg



__ arkage82
__ Mar 12, 2016


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 12, 2016)

Is the darker color just from boiling it longer? 
My last batch was darker and thicker, and it did spend more time on the heat.


----------



## arkage82 (Mar 12, 2016)

From my experience and from what I've read, it's all dependent on what the tree gives, and that is influenced by temperature, period of the seaon, sap quality , etc.  I've read where a long low boil supposedly brings a darker color, but my first batch (see above) was a long simmering cook, (and came out light) and this batch was over gas,rapid boil, and came out darker.

There was a pic over on the maple forum, where a producer had batches from early to late and they got progressively darker through the season. Was an impressive pic. 

I focus more on the taste, and the color is a bonus. 

As the syrup sits on the shelf though, it seems to darken over time.  So, I take what I get.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2016)

Your syrup looks awesome...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## arkage82 (Mar 12, 2016)

TY TY! I really enjoy making it- gets one out of the "cabin fever" syndrome, and now that I've made the real stuff, I can't stomach the fake stuff. 

Was hoping for a bigger batch this year, but you learn to be grateful for what the Good Lord  provides.


----------



## jhend (Mar 16, 2016)

Big picture global syrup production very interesting.

 http://www.bnn.ca/Shows/Commodities.aspx


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2016)

Interesting....  I need more trees....


----------



## wurm slinger (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like mother nature is going to provide us maplers here in Michigan with one more week of collecting. Sure has been an interesting season with all the warm spells and then cold spells. It feels and looks more like Christmas than it does Spring here in Michigan today, 25 degrees and snowing for three days!


----------



## wurm slinger (Apr 3, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Interesting....  I need more trees....


Dave, no matter how many trees are available you will always need more, it's an addiction.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2016)

I've used over half my syrup already....  it's sooooo good.....


----------



## mp4s (Apr 14, 2016)

Our season ended and we pulled the spiles Tuesday.  I have about 77-78 gallons ready to be filtered for the season.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2016)

Is that a good haul for you ??  That sounds awesome to me......


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2016)




----------

